# Basic questions on Ubuntu



## Sridhar_Rao (Sep 16, 2008)

Sorry, if this question is redundant. Since I am new to linux (recently installed ubuntu)  I want answer to these three questions, I am aware that linux is a safe OS.

1) Is there absolutely no requirement for a firewall as well as a antivirus program?
2) Can I surf the net without fear of any kind? 
3) Is linux totally fool-proof to keyloggers and rootkits?

Is there any security related tip you might want to give me?


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 16, 2008)

Yes Yes and Yes
Although there are some companies inve$ting in AV$ for Linux, there are a handful of viruses, but they can ONLY cause the smallest, repairable damage to your system AFAIK
My tip: Dont go on looking for you-know-what  you-know-where and you'll be fine


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 16, 2008)

And My tip: If you do go on looking for you-know-what  you-know-where use Firefox with NoScript and Adblock Plus


----------



## Garbage (Sep 16, 2008)

You CAN use Firewall..
You CAN install AntiVirus...
Unless you gives your username / passwords / names / emails freely on Internet, you can surf without fear on Linux...

I've never used Firewall, Antivirus on Linux. n Still feeling safe...


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 16, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> And My tip: If you do go on looking for you-know-what  you-know-where use Firefox with NoScript and Adblock Plus


+1 
I do the same, just to be sure


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Sep 17, 2008)

Ok fine, so it is ok to have them installed (...just in case!!), but which ones and where can I download them? Also do let me know how to install them too.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 17, 2008)

Sridhar_Rao said:


> Ok fine, so it is ok to have them installed (...just in case!!), but which ones and where can I download them? Also do let me know how to install them too.



You seem to be unsatisfied with the replies 

There is absolutely no need of firewall or an antivirus as said by many above.
Also the antivirus packages for linux are not that effective. Another reason is linux viruses are not so common, even if you get infected(very rare -0.01%) the virus won't be that strong to do any great damage.

Inspite of the above, if you wish to purchase an antivirus look at various software vendors like Mcafee etc.


----------



## ray|raven (Sep 17, 2008)

^Precisely , as long as you dont run around browsing as root , and installing stuff you dont know is good , you're Gold.

And why waste resources on AV/Firewall? Linux is like a damn fortress , no one can take it down unless you give out the damn secrets.


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Sep 17, 2008)

OK, I am now convinced that there is no need for a firewall or antivirus. I now believe that nothing can be installed on a linux machine without user permission (unlike windows), hence there is no chance of any malware or virus getting installed without my permission, am I right? If so, can I be tricked into installing it due to my ignorance of linux. I don't even know which rights I have. 





> as long as you dont run around browsing as root


I don't even know if I am in root or not, in fact I am not aware "where am I". Please educate me.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 17, 2008)

You can "install" things as a normal user, but no process can go root unless you start it as root, unless its using some exploit, in which case there are security updates rolling in almost the next day.

Plainly said, a root user is the one whose id is *root*.


----------



## anarchist (Sep 17, 2008)

@Sridhar_Rao: ^ and as you are using ubuntu, there is no root user by default.
details here:
*help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo


----------



## Garbage (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeh... Ubuntu don't have root user. To perform any command as root just preceed that command with "sudo". It will ask password.

So, just be fearless, n use Linux. The Future is Open !


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 19, 2008)

Yeah Shridhar_Rao
With Linux here you have nothing to fear 
Just install those FireFox Addons which NucleusKore mentioned if you are still worried about net security and you'll be good to go


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 19, 2008)

And if you have any more basic questions please refer these before asking
*www.funnestra.org/ubuntu/hardy/
*ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 19, 2008)

Sridhar_Rao said:


> Sorry, if this question is redundant. Since I am new to linux (recently installed ubuntu)  I want answer to these three questions, I am aware that linux is a safe OS.
> 
> 1) Is there absolutely no requirement for a firewall as well as a antivirus program?
> 2) Can I surf the net without fear of any kind?
> ...


1. You DO need a firewall. But not an antivirus. Still, by default, there is already good security set for you in Ubuntu.

2. You can still be targeted by email scams, phishing sites, etc since their blocking is dependant on the brains of the user, not the OS. You can try some good firefox security extentions however, to get rid of some internet issues.

3. Unless you are foolish enough to install them yourself using sudo command, yes it is. Then again, running scripts blindly as root is the worst possible thing you can do. NEVER run scripts using sudo when you have not got them from trustable sources.


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Sep 19, 2008)

Thank you so much! 

Agreed Linux is a fortress and nothing can be installed without permission. Since I don't know linux commands, I am not going to use sudo command for anything without knowing what it might do. I shall use only synaptic manager to install any application. I have installed script blocker to firefox. I shall be careful about the websites I visit. By the way, isn't there a phising filter in firefox (like in IE)?



> You DO need a firewall. But not an antivirus.


This is what I found on use of a firewall @ *www.funnestra.org/ubuntu/hardy/#ufw


> Although the Linux kernel has a built-in firewall, it is turned off by default since Ubuntu installs in such a way that no ports are listened to by any program or process. Since nothing is listening to any of the ports, there is no need for a firewall. However, once you enable something like file or printer sharing, remote desktop, etc., processes will start to listen to some of the ports for external connections. You should therefore enable the firewall and create rules to restrict access of the appropriate ports to the IP addresses of the desired set of machines.


Regular updates, firefox and evolution mail use internet connection, so I probably won't need a firewall, right?
Antivirus is not required, (I am convinced) but IF anyone still needs one, Avast has it.
*www.avast.com/eng/download-avast-for-linux-edition.html



> And if you have any more basic questions please refer these before asking
> *www.funnestra.org/ubuntu/hardy/
> *ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy


Thank you so much, I was looking for something like this.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes Firefox 3+ has an anti-phishing tool in it, which works with Google's constantly updated lists.

You might need a firewall to manage certain ports (open or close), to deny IPs incoming (attacks/visits to webserver) or outgoing (Filters?). A frontend like UFW makes these tasks easier on Ubuntu I believe.


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Sep 19, 2008)

I just realized while searching through synaptic manager that UFW 0.16.2.3 is already installed on my system. I don't know if it is activated or not, how do I know that.

Should I do these:


> Enable the firewall and set the default rule to deny incoming connections to all ports:
> sudo ufw enable
> sudo ufw default deny


----------



## Faun (Sep 19, 2008)

a good approach is to setup your own IPTables script and run it


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Sep 19, 2008)

> a good approach is to setup your own IPTables script and run it


For a total beginner, this sounds like Greek   Explain please!


----------



## Faun (Sep 19, 2008)

First step is to check what all ports are open/filtered
install nmap and do a simple

nmap <your_ip_address>

Now you will get a better picture of what to filter and what not to filter.

Btw if you really want to try the easiest approach then install firestarter (its a great GUI firewall, you will be in no time setting up your rules easily).


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 20, 2008)

@Sridhar_Rao
why you worry so much?
i am using Linux almost 15hrs a day from past 2years with any firewall & antivirus.
i have also disabled phishing filter as it reduces speed of firefox.
still, i am pretty much safe

also, if you are fearing unknown command you could use a Search engine like google.com or man pages.
for example:
if someone on a IRC, says to to run this code saying that it would clean up temp files.

```
sudo rm -rf /
```
you can google it, check _man rm_

here is Youtube video
www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWOjmvWPRvQ 


the thing is keep your eyes open


----------

